
So Many LEDs with One Raspberry Pi - ciconia
https://www.urielguy.com/single-post/2018/01/24/So-many-LEDs-with-one-Raspberry-Pi
======
dmitrygr
This is why BeagleBone uses the Ti Sitara SoC. Besides that arm core(s), it
has PRUs which are custom made for precisely this sort of thing: time
sensitive bit banging.

------
igor47
basically, this still looks hard. also, i wonder how other applications suffer
after all the hoops the OP jumped through, especially networking. looks like
i'm going to continue adding a little real-time microcontroller (like a blue
pill) just for driving ws2812 to my projects, thankfully the ws2812 tend to be
so much cheaper then the spi versions that the cost still ends up being less

~~~
__michaelg
BeagleBones are awesome for these kinds of things. They are very similar to
RPis but in addition to the ARM core they have two embedded hard real-time
capable CPUs (dubbed PRUs) that run at 200 MHz.

------
FraKtus
If you are on a budget the Arduino is perfect to drive those because you are
bare metal and there is no interrupts...

